

Hourly Hacker News Snapshot - domador
http://www.domador.net/extras/services/hourly-hn-snapshot/

======
wvl
Your reasons given for building this are exactly why I built hckrnews[1], and
why Peter Cooper built hackerslide[2].

[1] - <http://hckrnews.com>

[2] - <http://hackerslide.com>

~~~
domador
hckr news is pretty cool. I ran across it a few weeks ago, and saw that it
embodied very similar goals to what I had in mind. However, since I had
already collected snapshots for a long time, I thought, "Might as well give
others access to them."

I somehow missed Hacker Slide when I looked through the Hacker News links on
Resourcey. Very nifty!

How far back can you go on each site? I see that Hckr News has an endless-
scrollbar-like interface, and Hacker Slide seems to cover two weeks. (Those
time frames and navigational control might be plenty for most readers, but
some of us are a little more obsessive...)

~~~
wvl
hckr news has data going back just over a year. I've thought about exposing
the data via a ui other than 'get next day', but frankly have never had the
need. Whenever I've wanted to revisit an item, it's been within a few days --
for anything more, there's hnsearch.

------
yellow
I really like this idea.

I was messing with the hours manually, and realized it would be very cool to
have a timeline-toolbar at the top that would allow the user to fly through
hours of the front page.

It would allow us to see the comment count changing over time and seeing which
stories quickly disappear and which stick around.

/my two cents

~~~
domador
Thank you for your feedback.

Is the timeline-toolbar you envision kind of like the one on Hacker Slide?

------
avgarrison
This is neat, however I'd like to see it archive the comments as well. It
looks like it redirects to the actual discussion page on Hacker News, which is
not an accurate glimpse of that thread at the point in time it was archived.

~~~
domador
That would be neat, too. I can't say when or if I'd get around to it :(

I imagine something similar must happen with Hacker News itself. We ask the
owners for features, but not all of them are adopted (or implemented as soon
as we wish). Eventually, some of us create companion products or services to
scratch our respective itches.

I could possibly be convinced to adopt the feature you request if someone else
were to implement it. First, though, there are some additional factors to
consider beyond my time (factors such as resource usage on my webhosting
service and whether Hacker News would be cool with this level of site
scraping.)

------
thaumaturgy
Very nice. I've been discussing this very thing with the HNSearch guys, trying
to add it to my hobby project.

Well done!

